

David Beazley discusses the Python GIL - kwantam
http://blip.tv/file/2232410

======
kbd
Haven't finished watching this yet, but the GIL has been improved as of 3.2.
For instance, the example he gives where threading two copies of a CPU-bound
function doubles execution time isn't as terrible given the recent rework of
the GIL.

<http://docs.python.org/dev/whatsnew/3.2.html#multi-threading>

